# Manual to radio MCR-731 (Marquant)



## Salwes (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello,
I'm looking for manual to MCR-731 radio.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

unless you know fluent German, cant help you.


----------

